# Craftsman WeedWacker 358.798540



## Ricardo2009 (Sep 7, 2004)

Just replaced the fuel tank and lines with Fuel Tank Assembly from Sears. After filling tank and attempting to start engine two things were noted.
1. - Prime bulb very slow to recover after a few pumps.
2. - Upon pressing bulb many times (slow operation) and waiting a few minutes, engine will run a few seconds. Then nothing.
I read some threads in this forum and suspect that the screen may be fouled as the filter had been disconnected when old tube broke. Is there another reason that the Prime bulb would fail to suck rapidly with new installation? Lines do not appear to be crimped.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

take the primer bulb off and clean out the holes with compressed air or carb cleaner because you said the filter fell off it couldv'e sucked some stuff up in there.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely it is the screen in the carb that is plugged. It could be a bad primer but it doubful.


----------



## Ricardo2009 (Sep 7, 2004)

Did as bugman suggested. After 50 pulls engine now running good. Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

good you got it goin! those little clear lines break from age,heat,and sometimes accidents. that filter that fell off did it. the fuel line goes right to the bulb. hense crud and bad bulb recovery.


----------



## vnvet3 (May 7, 2006)

I have a Craftsman weed wacker and cannot get it started. I added new fuel lines, cleaned it up but no. This may be a silly question, on the Zuma carb. which tube is the fuel intake? tge top or bottom. Any help is appreciated


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pull off the lines and press the primer. The side that squarts out fuel will be the return line and the other the suction side.


----------



## novicedmc (May 15, 2006)

*Craftsman weedwacker 358.798490*

Followed the suggestions for Riccardo2009 (same problem) which addressed the problem. Upon reassembly the hose (forgive me -I do not know the proper names) that feeds from/to the carb is now stretched and is leaking where it attaches to the primer. How do you replace that hose. It seems to be attached to the interior of the carb. Do you need a new carb or can the hose be replaced. Any suggestions. Thanks. Novicedmc


----------

